# More ... > Beekeeping and the environment >  Paul Driessen

## Little_John

Paul Driessen may already be well-known to this forum, but if not, then I'd refer you to two of his articles:
http://townhall.com/columnists/pauld...9835/page/full

and perhaps of more interest ?:
http://townhall.com/columnists/pauld...3720/page/full

The guy comes across as being as extreme in his views as those he criticises, and he kinda reminds me of Saul of Tarsus - with conversion from the diametrically opposite camp causing the development of extreme evangelical zealousness. But there you go ...

If what he says about CCD (in the second article) being a common recurring phenomena is true, that should really muddy the waters of the environmentalist's arguments !  But - I'm taking no sides  :Smile:

----------


## gavin

Oh dear.  First of all we have the green movement hijacked for anti-corporate campaigning no matter what, and now we have the American Right championing logic and reason.  I don't know where to turn!  Certainly not to people like him.  Odd that Driessen and good old Borderbeeman seem to share some illogicalities on Anthropogenic Global Warming:

'Paul Driessen is senior policy adviser for the Committee For A Constructive Tomorrow (CFACT), which is sponsoring the All Pain No Gain petition  against global-warming hype. He also is a senior policy adviser to the  Congress of Racial Equality and author of Eco-Imperialism: Green Power -  Black Death.'

----------

